# Sowden meets Clever Dripper



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not seen this before

apologies if this has already been discussed

looks quite stylish!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It won't work for coffee. Probably fine for loose leaf tea.


----------

